# DesiTorrents is closed :(



## soumya (Jul 5, 2007)

From the site:

DT is offline!

Our financial situation has been critical for the past few months, and the donations very slow. Since DT is a torrent site, our advertisers are not being kind to us either. You may have noticed recently that all the ads were removed from the site.

Currently we are looking for donations or else we'll be forced to shut this site down. The traffic is increasing and so is the cost of maintaining our servers.

Please donate, even if its a small amount and save this website. DT will be closed until we have reached our goal amount. In the mean while, we'll be studying other strategies to overcome the rising bills. Thanks.


*www.desitorrents.com/forums/


----------



## Chirag (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats going on with torrent sites and other warez sites??

Pw was closed, then demonoid for some time and now DT.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn yaar , its so sad. i download almost everything from desitorrents only.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

till todays eve 4.00 it was working


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 5, 2007)

Something  weird ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn...It was soo cool site..
(I downloaded 20 GBs from there )
I wish they dont close it for forever.
Someone should donate...
(Dont look at me like that I am just a student, I cant donate...)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Someone should donate...
> (Dont look at me like that I am just a student, I cant donate...)


haha, same here


----------



## satyamy (Jul 6, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> haha, same here


same here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 6, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Someone should donate...
> (Dont look at me like that I am just a student, I cant donate...)


haan hum sab ko donate karna chahiye dont include me in "hum" though.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2007)

its a bad news hmm yes we r student but the students downloads more than other


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ Tu apna avatar nahi change karega.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2007)

bhai jis din digit forum me avatar image ka size increase ho jaye ga uss din mera avatar change ho jaye ga mujhe nai lag ta hai ki aasa ho paye ga


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 6, 2007)

@gaurav_indian, just block his avataar in firefox. thats what i and many others on this forum have done to avoid seeing his  ugly face.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2007)

@nightmare:mahodayji,bahut si aise log hai jinko raat ko aapke avtar dekhke  sone nahi aate  kripya aap avtar badal ne ki sochenge?

and I hope this is the site (or b^torrents  ) from which if i try d/ling some files,will be showing a message at Azureus like "maamu!torrent ratio kam hai,upload karo" on the d/l line and doesnot allow non-uploaders


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2007)

@Phenom keep trying dude lage raho


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 6, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian, just block his avataar in firefox. thats what i and many others on this forum have done to avoid seeing his  ugly face.


I am using opera.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2007)

It was working till yesterday evening. Any updates now? Or is it showing the same message?


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2007)

Same msg now also. Hey how did their donate line(Red line) got reset?? I mean yesterday only I saw it was 1/4 completed and now again at starting.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2007)

^^^Ya, yesterday morning only the donate line was 1/4th. Now it is not even 1/10th.


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 6, 2007)

> > Originally Posted by ~Phenom~
> > @gaurav_indian, just block his avataar in firefox. thats what i and many others on this forum have done to avoid seeing his ugly face.
> 
> 
> ...



can be blocked in opera.. i blocked it


----------



## _______ (Jul 7, 2007)

It was a very good site, damn closed ;(


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont know man

piratebay is up and running and requires so much more resources as is bigger site
and never forces u for donations 

how come these guys as every few days

suspicious....


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 7, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> i dont know man
> 
> piratebay is up and running and requires so much more resources as is bigger site
> and never forces u for donations
> ...



this is what is written on the piratebay site ..
The Pirate Bay was started by the swedish anti copyright organization Piratbyrån in the late 2003, but is since October 2004 separated and run by dedicated individuals. Using the site is free of charge, but since running it costs money, donations are very much appreciated.

It might be just that the people who are running the site are wealthy enuff or have good channels to input money into their site......on the other hand desitorrents is managed by a single fellow ..so he might be having less cash on his hand to pay for the servers cost and stuff ....and besides we desi's are stingy ....we dont donate that much easily.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 7, 2007)

why all of you are said  & wasting time in crying in this thread 
their are still some free good torrents available which can provide you what desitorrent can provide


----------



## 24online (Jul 7, 2007)

Local & small forums & sites will be closed soon.....or have to closed due to no advertisement... even now ad blockers & flash blockers activating in all pcs....so no money from ads....  only giant & huge traffic sites/p2p clients will survive.....
now work with globalization.....


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2007)

Is shutting down Torrent sites/Warez Forums a Publicity gimmick?


----------



## navino87 (Jul 8, 2007)

wow.... Its really great to say tat desitorrent is back...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 9, 2007)

Now Thats a Happy News to all


----------



## seeder9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can give invitations for desitorrents but plz i need bwtorrents invitation in return!!!!!
Contact me @ supernatural9@rediffmail.com


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 30, 2008)

First you chose to bump a dead thread which is no more relevant now and then you chose to ignore a Sticky thread which tells us that torrent invites are no more encouraged.


----------

